
Do Social Rights Affect Social Outcomes? - barry-cotter
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/ajps.12421
======
barry-cotter
> While the United Nations and NGOs are pushing for global judicialization of
> economic, social, and cultural rights (ESCRs), little is known of their
> consequences. We provide evidence of the effects of introducing three types
> of ESCRs into the constitution: the rights to education, health, and social
> security. Employing a large panel covering annual data from 160 countries in
> the period 1960–2010, we find no robust evidence of positive effects of
> ESCRs. We do, however, document adverse medium‐term effects on education,
> inflation, and civil rights.

